# What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat?



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

Ok, a quiet day on the market after lotsa buzz monday, so thought I'd pose the question "what are the eight white colour food we (generalisation) we regularly consume?"
some guidelines:
I mean basic foods, not composites like icecream
And a "food" in this instance can be a drink......


----------



## prawn_86 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Rice
Bread
Milk 
Cream
Eggs
Cauliflower
White-out
Washed Gravel


No idea im just making stuff up....


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> Rice - yes
> Bread - nope - is composite
> Milk - yep
> Cream - nope - although possibly debateable
> ...




2 down, six to go


----------



## spooly74 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Flour?
Sugar?
Salt?


----------



## Gspot (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Cows milk is definately. 
Maybe flour is another? And sugar too?


----------



## spottygoose (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Mushrooms
White/Cannellini Beans


----------



## prawn_86 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

So what are we supposed to eat if we cant eat all that???


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



spooly74 said:


> Flour?
> Sugar?
> Salt?




yep yep and yep

wow, 5 down 3 to go


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



spottygoose said:


> Mushrooms
> White/Cannellini Beans




nope nope - bet you tossed them in because u don't like


----------



## DJZ (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

If rice is poisonous, How come Asians live so long 

must be the lack of Big Macs, French Fries and Pizzas?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

corn starch/flour
mono sodium glutamate 
water
egg whites


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> So what are we supposed to eat if we cant eat all that???




feed the man meat - but not too much and don't cook it
veg and fruit - lots! and don't cook that either

in summary we have:

1 Sugar
2 Salt (sodium chloride ie normal table salt)  - sea salt is OK
3 Rice
4 Milk
5 Flour

two other easy ones and one quite tricky


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



DJZ said:


> If rice is poisonous, How come Asians live so long
> 
> must be the lack of Big Macs, French Fries and Pizzas?




those who liva longer eat the brown stuff (husk on for nutrients and roughage)


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



xyzedarteerf said:


> corn starch/flour
> mono sodium glutamate
> water
> egg whites




wow - nice ones - is MSG white?
cornstarch is highly refined so probably - must check that one
water? - more something specific they add as "medication"
egg whites OK  - particularly if raw

could be 10 then


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> wow - nice ones - is MSG white?




yes


----------



## seasprite (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

animal fat???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## derty (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> 2 Salt (sodium chloride ie normal table salt)  - sea salt is OK



sea salt is sodium chloride (minus some iodine and plus some trace elements).

So you are basically asking us what are the foods that we have introduced to our diet since we were savannah dwelling hominids?


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



seasprite said:


> animal fat???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????




and yep - animal fat (white at room temp) as distict from the goodoil like olive, coconut (cold pressed of course)

interesting that the eskimoes - used to be the most disease free race on earth and had no problems with white fat which they ate a lot of - but they ate it raw

and also interesting that there is significant opinion about in the health nut circles that processed oils like canola and other veg oils (heated and damaged during processing are more of a health issue than white fat

that 7 of my originally intended 8 plus the extra two from XYZ


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



derty said:


> sea salt is sodium chloride (minus some iodine and plus some trace elements). - some pretty important ones that appear to tone down the "harshness" of table salt
> 
> So you are basically asking us what are the foods that we have introduced to our diet since we were savannah dwelling hominids?




if ya like - and as long as they are white


----------



## Surly (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

I can only add potato to that list.

cheers
Surly


----------



## gav (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> and yep - animal fat (white at room temp) as distict from the goodoil like olive, coconut (cold pressed of course)
> 
> interesting that the eskimoes - used to be the most disease free race on earth and had no problems with white fat which they ate a lot of - but they ate it raw
> 
> and also interesting that there is significant opinion about in the health nut circles that processed oils like canola and other veg oils (heated and damaged during processing are more of a health issue than white fat




True, these oils turn to trans fats when heated.  Macadamia oil has a higher smoking point, so is a good alternative.  And coconut oil is one of the only oils that doesnt turn to trans fats when heated


----------



## prawn_86 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Well looks like im happily and obliviously eating myself to death. (despite being no-where near overweight)

There are worse ways to die...


----------



## ck13488 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> Ok, a quiet day on the market after lotsa buzz monday, so thought I'd pose the question "what are the eight white colour food we (generalisation) we regularly consume?"
> some guidelines:
> I mean basic foods, not composites like icecream
> And a "food" in this instance can be a drink......




what do you mean "poisonous foods" are you talking bad for your health in general or foods that actually have a negative physical impact on the body like a poison/drug....

i got no idea what your on about...must have drank too much _poisonous _*milk *haha


----------



## So_Cynical (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



gav said:


> True, these oils turn to trans fats when heated.  Macadamia oil has a higher smoking point, so is a good alternative.  And coconut oil is one of the only oils that doesnt turn to trans fats when heated




I thought coconut oil was bad...in the same way that palm oil 
is bad, both bad cos they will burn in a lamp. :dunno:

Soz for slightly off topic.


----------



## Green08 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Monosodium Glutamate is a salt of the amino acid - Glutamic Acid (glutamate).  A salt is the chemical name for a molecule held together by opposite charges.   Basically one (mono) sodium atom is "stuck" to the amino acid glutamate. Isn't that clasified as a composite.  It doesn't just grow.

8 poisonous food?  Does that include people allergic to certain white food/ Then the list could get very interesting.

white sugar
salt
white flour
Cocaine - ok it's illegal but you could possible eat it and die from an overdose!
_Allergies to_
milk
yogurt
white flesh fish
egg white


----------



## Green08 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



gav said:


> True, these oils turn to trans fats when heated.  Macadamia oil has a higher smoking point, so is a good alternative.  And coconut oil is one of the only oils that doesnt turn to trans fats when heated




Gav is right- new chemical testing revealing the truth.



> "Approximately 50% of the fatty acids in coconut fat are lauric acid. Lauric acid is a medium chain fatty acid, which has the additional beneficial function of being formed into monolaurin in the human or animal body. Monolaurin is the anti-viral, antibacterial, and antiprotozoal monoglyceride used by the human or animal to destroy lipid coated viruses such as HIV, herpes, cytomegalovirus, influenza, various pathogenic bacteria including listeria monocytogenes and heliobacter pylori, and protozoa such as giardia lamblia. Some studies have also shown some antimicrobial effects of the free lauric acid."




That doesn't mean mixed with sugar and double dipped in chocolate!


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Surly said:


> I can only add potato to that list.
> 
> cheers
> Surly




bingo!


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



ck13488 said:


> what do you mean "poisonous foods" are you talking bad for your health in general or foods that actually have a negative physical impact on the body like a poison/drug....
> 
> i got no idea what your on about...must have drank too much _poisonous _*milk *haha




slow acting poisons ck - wouldn't be likely any average health person could consume enough of any one of these in a short period (except salt, maybe MSG - don't know there) to end up seriously poisoned
 slow acting in that there is now a pretty good body of direct and epidemilogical evidence that many of us end up getting heart disease and/or cancer and or diabetes from eating them over a long period which can be from age 12 up


----------



## ck13488 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> slow acting poisons ck - wouldn't be likely any average health person could consume enough of any one of these in a short period (except salt, maybe MSG - don't know there) to end up seriously poisoned
> slow acting in that there is now *a pretty good body of direct and epidemilogical evidence that many of us end up getting heart disease and/or cancer and or diabetes from eating them over a long period* which can be from age 12 up




what about the ~200,000 years or so where people ONLY ate things that *grew from the ground or ran/flew/swam *. 

using common sense one would assume its the processing to these foods which cause the increased morbidity


----------



## Green08 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



ck13488 said:


> what about the ~200,000 years or so where people ONLY ate things that *grew from the ground or ran/flew/swam *.
> 
> using common sense one would assume its the processing to these foods which cause the increased morbidity




Which takes us back to permaculture and healthy living.


----------



## Mofra (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Almonds? (Well they're white inside)

Apparently it took a few centuries of domestification before they could be safely consumed by humans (hardly worth the effort huh?).

I find corn just as strange - wild corn grows to a largest size of a thumb, again years of cultivation were required to grow it to a practical size.


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Green08 said:


> Monosodium Glutamate is a salt of the amino acid - Glutamic Acid (glutamate).  A salt is the chemical name for a molecule held together by opposite charges.   Basically one (mono) sodium atom is "stuck" to the amino acid glutamate. Isn't that clasified as a composite.  It doesn't just grow.
> 
> 8 poisonous food?  Does that include people allergic to certain white food/ Then the list could get very interesting.
> 
> ...




may well have to include the allergy items Greenie, although my thoughts were when I originally posted that items would be those that are generally accepted as affecting all of us to a greater or lesser degree.
::
the last one I originally had in mind was fluoride (a schedule 6 poison) in the Oz water supplies 
:::
all white;
so list to this point is ;
1) potatoes
2) sugar
3) salt
4) milk
5) rice
6) flour
7) fluoride
8) fat
and extending
9) MSG
10) corn starch
pretty much as said along the way almost every food that has been processed - fat and potatoes not processed


----------



## Green08 (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Tree frog

Purpose of this research?


----------



## Pat (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Eating anything white should be made illegal. It's costing us tax payers squillions.


----------



## Julia (15 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

What is the problem with potatoes?
Why are they poisonous?
Source of this allegation?

Presumably you're not suggesting that such stuff as sugar and salt should be eliminated altogether?


----------



## treefrog (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Green08 said:


> Tree frog
> 
> Purpose of this research?



can't claim any purpose 08 - someone reminded me recently there were five and we came up with the 8 in discussion so just thought a few more heads may come up with a few more



Julia said:


> What is the problem with potatoes?
> Why are they poisonous?
> Source of this allegation?
> 
> Presumably you're not suggesting that such stuff as sugar and salt should be eliminated altogether?




yep J the poor ol' humble spud gets a serious hiding because its almost pure starch which the body quickly converts to sugar
"Researchers measured the GI of over 300 foods & found many surprises. For example, baked potatoes (GI=121) rated almost as high as white sugar (GI=142). Who would eat a baked potato sized serving of white sugar & think it was doing you any good?"

No, but most people have not the slightest idea how much sugar they consume and how bad it is in quantity. The more subtle fruit sugars are considered more than enough.

I attended a public awareness workshop as a Health Advisory Council rep a couple of years ago and the principle speaker (public health reseacher) asked us to  rate 10 items from most to least harmful to general health - usual stuff: 2 cigarettes, can of coke, pint of beer, kitchener bun, small hot chips etc
no one put the coke as more harmful than 2 cigs but reseacher adamant coke more harmful (in their view) reasons etc but no formal reseach to back up......made us think.


----------



## Whiskers (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> may well have to include the allergy items Greenie, although my thoughts were when I originally posted that items would be those that are generally accepted as affecting all of us to a greater or lesser degree.
> ::
> the last one I originally had in mind was fluoride (a schedule 6 poison) in the Oz water supplies
> :::
> ...




Not sure some are poisonious per-se, but I'm aware that many poisons and other chemicals get locked into the fat molecules of animals that we consume... including radioactive fallout.

Are you distinguishing between 'english' potatoes and sweet potatoes?

I've seen a considerable shift in growing and promotion to the sweet varieties for better health and nutrition reasons.




> *Toxic components of potato*
> As part of the potato plant's natural defences against fungi and insects, its leaves, stems and sprouts contain high levels of toxic compounds called glycoalkaloids (usually solanine and chaconine). Glycoalkaloids are normally found at low levels in the tuber, and occur in the greatest concentrations just beneath the skin.
> 
> Potatoes should be stored in a dark, cool place in order to keep glycoalkaloid content low. Under exposure to light, potatoes turn green in colour due to increased levels of chlorophyll, which can also indicate higher levels of solanine and chaconine. Since glycoalkaloids are not destroyed by cooking, cutting away green areas and peeling potatoes before cooking ensures healthy eating
> http://www.potato2008.org/en/potato/factsheets.html








> *Sweet Potatoes Health Benefits*
> Recent research studies on sweet potato has also focussed on two areas of unique health benefit. First are some unique root storage proteins in this food that have been observed to have significant antioxidant capacities. In one study, these proteins had about one-third the antioxidant activity of glutathione - one of the body's most impressive internally produced antioxidants. Although future studies are needed in this area, count on these root proteins to help explain sweet potatoes' healing properties.
> 
> Second is the recent classification of sweet potato as an "antidiabetic" food. Sweet potato has been given this label because of some recent animal studies in which sweet potato helped stabilize blood sugar levels and lowered insulin resistance. (Insulin resistance is a problem caused when cells don't respond to the hormone insulin, which is supposed to act as a key and unlock the cell in order to allow sugar to pass from the blood into the cell). Some of its blood sugar regulatory properties may come from come from the fact that sweet potatoes are concentrated in carotenoids. Research has suggested that physiological levels, as well as dietary intake, of carotenoids may be inversely associated with insulin resistance and high blood sugar levels. Once again, more research is needed in this area, but the stage is set for sweet potato to show unique healing properties in the area of blood sugar control.http://www.organicfood.com.au/Content_Common/pg-sweetpotato-information.seo


----------



## gav (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Green08 said:


> Gav is right- new chemical testing revealing the truth.




And who says bodybuilding isnt healthy?! 

Whilst I wouldnt consume potato before going to bed, its great stuff pre-workout for an energy boost.  Sweet potato is a good alternative, has a lower GI.  I have used both in the past, but now prefer to stick to fats as my main energy source


----------



## treefrog (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Whiskers said:


> 1)Not sure some are poisonious per-se, but I'm aware that many poisons and other chemicals get locked into the fat molecules of animals that we consume... including radioactive fallout.
> 
> 2)Are you distinguishing between 'english' potatoes and sweet potatoes?
> 
> 3)I've seen a considerable shift in growing and promotion to the sweet varieties for better health and nutrition reasons.




1) "white poisons" more an alarmist term to get awareness that they are dumb food choices - the core of hi processed carb food of today. Really interesting that the baddies are almost all white
2) yep just the white classic potato - do we get sweet type in white - thought they were yellow type or orange type
3) agree with shift from white potato - original spud came from Peru mountain areas and was very nutritious but no bigger than average thumb - they still collect and cultivate but we are much smarter than they and have developed a large white fluffy one that is actually edible if you add lashings of butter, salt and sugar (via the milk or cream) when we mash'em.


----------



## Whiskers (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> 1) 2) yep just the white classic potato - do we get sweet type in white - thought they were yellow type or orange type




Yeah there is a white one, but there are numerous varities now... white, yellow and purple skins ranging from white to creamish, yellow to orangeish inside.



> Varieties: There are two broad categories of sweet potato:
> - The staple type with white flesh and white or purple skin has a high
> starch and dry matter content.
> - The dessert type with orange flesh and orange skin with a high sugar
> ...






> 3) agree with shift from white potato - original spud came from Peru mountain areas and was very nutritious but no bigger than average thumb - they still collect and cultivate but we are much smarter than they and have developed a large white fluffy one that is actually edible if you add lashings of butter, salt and sugar (via the milk or cream) when we mash'em.




That's the traditional way I was brought up with ... but have now switched to adding a zucchini and some herbs/spices instead of milk and butter or adding pumpkin to make a rough mash. Much healthier and tastes good too.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

How much longer do you think you would live, or healthier you would feel if you didnt eat all that stuff?

And is it really worth it for a couple extra yrs??

I would rather be cut short a few year and enjoy food than eating a bland diet. (And at this point i am the healthiest i have been since my football days)


----------



## seasprite (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

speaking of milk. I seen a snippet of a documentary where a chimpanzee infant was sick , so the mother ate the infant's excrement and then breast fed the infant to cure it.
 Good luck ladies , fortunately males cannot breast feed ,
and in saying that , I think you may want to add toothpaste to the list.


----------



## The Once-ler (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> slow acting poisons ck - wouldn't be likely any average health person could consume enough of any one of these in a short period (except salt, maybe MSG - don't know there) to end up seriously poisoned
> slow acting in that there is now a pretty good body of direct and epidemilogical evidence that many of us end up getting heart disease and/or cancer and or diabetes from eating them over a long period which can be from age 12 up





If these foods are so bad, how come we are all living longer, and going up all the time? Aussie men now live longest in the world.

Heart disease and cancer is increasing due to longer lifespans. If everyone is living to 80 or so, more chance of cancer and heart disease finishing us off.



This whole thread is stupid. One of the stupidest ever on this great forum.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



The Once-ler said:


> This whole thread is stupid. One of the stupidest ever on this great forum.




LOL. Thats a bit harsh.

The forum is here for discussion, and obviously some people are interested in this topic.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Ok so my breakfast just consisted of:

2 eggs fried in olive oil
white (homemade) bread
ham
cheese
tomato
dash of salt

What should i have ate instead in order to get the protein and carbs i need to put on weight?

And dont say protein shakes cause they taste like crap...


----------



## treefrog (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> How much longer do you think you would live, or healthier you would feel if you didnt eat all that stuff?
> 
> And is it really worth it for a couple extra yrs??
> 
> I would rather be cut short a few year and enjoy food than eating a bland diet. (And at this point i am the healthiest i have been since my football days)




well assuming you eat your fair share of this stuff very recent reseach (i did not record details but was extensive news item just last week) was claiming many years of reseach on this issue (obesity from carbs) has determined you lose 4years only - not as much as some have implied.
Still other reseach in the UK though points solidly to a much poorer quality of life in later years before you expire - cancer, heart disease, diabetes treatments: and ironically, treatments often require most of these white foods to be cut from your diet anyway so you get less choice.

Particularly so if you are in the low socio-econ bucket - as much as 14 extra years poor health.

Yes all about choices and many people prefer to be unaware/indifferent but happy - bit like smokers really - don't want to know


----------



## treefrog (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> Ok so my breakfast just consisted of:
> 
> 2 eggs fried in olive oil
> white (homemade) bread
> ...




not qualified to answer that ray - has your doc told you to eat to gain weight??
your breaky sounds good compared to someone who eats the usual cereal and milk which is high sugar cra.p and much better to eat the cereal packet
also depends if you are trying to gain muscle or fat as to what best to eat
::
interesting about the shakes - agree there, I tried them a few years back and found only one (produced by a Dr Walker) was good - had to import from US though and not sure if still available - was part of the Walker Diet (atkins based so low carb hi protein stuff)


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> not qualified to answer that ray - has your doc told you to eat to gain weight??




No but im trying to over summer so i can play footy next season without my legs giving way like they usually do...


----------



## Doris (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Green08 said:


> Gav is right- new chemical testing revealing the truth.
> 
> "Approximately 50% of the fatty acids in coconut fat are lauric acid. Lauric acid is a medium chain fatty acid, which has the additional beneficial function of being formed into monolaurin in the human or animal body. Monolaurin is the anti-viral, antibacterial, and antiprotozoal monoglyceride used by the human or animal to destroy lipid coated viruses such as HIV, herpes, cytomegalovirus, influenza, various pathogenic bacteria including listeria monocytogenes and heliobacter pylori, and protozoa such as giardia lamblia. Some studies have also shown some antimicrobial effects of the free lauric acid."
> 
> That doesn't mean mixed with sugar and double dipped in chocolate!




Thanks for this.  I've been meaning to research Coconut Oil since someone told me they have a tablespoon a day.  His argument was that you could leave coconut oil at room temperature for months and it would not go rancid.  That actually concerned me as my mother always said if a bug won't eat lettuce then we shouldn't either! But the coconut oil apparently did not produce free radicals hence cellular damage... that antioxidants counteract. 

Coconut oil, as palm oil, is indeed the most saturated fat, hence raises LDLs (bad cholesterol).  Any 'blended vegetable oil' has palm oil and is very good if you're wanting a heart attack or a stroke.

If you do dip with chocolate don't use cheap compounded chocolate.  A guy from Lindt told me that it and Freddo Frogs had the cocoa butter replaced with seca nut fat... so it wouldn't melt at room temperature and to save money. Seca nut fat, being fully saturated, is poison too.


----------



## Pat (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

What if I eat a lot of fibre with my starch? Doesn't that lower its GI?

We need our electrolytes (sugars and salts).


----------



## Doris (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



treefrog said:


> slow acting poisons ck - wouldn't be likely any average health person could consume enough of any one of these in a short period (except salt, maybe MSG - don't know there) to end up seriously poisoned
> slow acting in that there is now a pretty good body of direct and epidemilogical evidence that many of us end up getting heart disease and/or cancer and or diabetes from eating them over a long period which can be from age 12 up




I recall research about ten years ago:
Someone who ate healthy food until 16yo then ate only junk food - would be healthier at 40yo than someone who ate junk food until 16yo and then ate only healthy food.

The first five years, when the body is initially being built, is paramount for diet.  
But of course when 40+, people always say 'if only I'd eaten properly'.

But then it's a fact today that stress is the greatest killer - and exercise is the greatest antidote for stress.


----------



## Doris (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



gav said:


> And who says bodybuilding isnt healthy?!
> 
> Whilst I wouldnt consume potato before going to bed, its great stuff pre-workout for an energy boost.  Sweet potato is a good alternative, has a lower GI.  I have used both in the past, but now prefer to stick to fats as my main energy source




The heart enlarges from chronic overexercising... wears out faster.

No more than one third of energy should come from fat.


----------



## gav (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> Ok so my breakfast just consisted of:
> 
> 2 eggs fried in olive oil
> white (homemade) bread
> ...




Increase the amount of eggs you have would be a good start.  How many meals per day do you have?  Whether your goal is to gain weight or lose it, increase the number of meals.  Its the macronutrient breakdown that needs to change.  Having more smaller meals throughout the day speeds up metabolism, so if you are in a calorie deficet you will lose more weight, and if you are trying to put on weight, the weight you put on is more likely to be lean muscle mass.

Yes there are many proteins out there that taste bad.  But there are good ones too.  If its a straight protein you want, I'd recommend Dymatize Elite, or Horleys Crossfire.  For weight gainers, Horleys Aswome Mass is really good.  I have used all these products and they taste pretty good.

My breakfast consists of 6 whole eggs covered in cheese, with a bit of tomato sauce.  I eat 8 meals per day (not including shakes)


----------



## gav (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Doris said:


> The heart enlarges from chronic overexercising... wears out faster.
> 
> No more than one third of energy should come from fat.




Who said anything about chronic over exercising? 5 x 1hr weight sessions in the gym is hardly over excercising.

Where did you read that no more than one third of energy should come from fat?  I would say about half of my energy comes from fat.  The rest is from carbs, and excess protein being converted to glycogen.  I still have 2 large carb meals per week.  This is called 'carb cycling', and ive had great results so far.  Eliminating carbs all together is a no-no, especially for active people.


----------



## ck13488 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> Ok so my breakfast just consisted of:
> 
> 2 eggs fried in olive oil
> white (homemade) bread
> ...



more eggs and drop the salt, maybe swap ham for bacon as its saltier...i usually alternate between eggs and oats for breakfast


prawn_86 said:


> No but im trying to over summer so i can play footy next season without my legs giving way like they usually do...



if you want to build up your legs get into squats and lunges. i did over last off season and the gain in strength and speed of the mark was noticeable, i wasnt the only one to notice either 

OT:gav, how 'big' are you? ive started getting more serious about my weights and know how important diet is...since ive cleaned it up ive noticed gains are much easier to come by!


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



ck13488 said:


> if you want to build up your legs get into squats and lunges. i did over last off season and the gain in strength and speed of the mark was noticeable, i wasnt the only one to notice either




I do squats and lunges every other day and run 2 - 3 times a week for CV endurance. I have a fast metabolism so i need to just focus on eating heaps.


----------



## Pat (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



gav said:


> Who said anything about chronic over exercising?



I know there is some chronic dieting going on before comps. 1-5% body fat is pretty impressive though, excellent self control.


----------



## Julia (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Amongst all this discussion there needs to be a recognition of individual tolerance for given foodstuffs.

My father most days drank a full bottle of full fat cream, chose meat for its fat content, and fried rather than grilled many foods.  He was never overweight, never had any raised cholesterol or cardiovascular disease.


----------



## gav (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> I do squats and lunges every other day and run 2 - 3 times a week for CV endurance. I have a fast metabolism so i need to just focus on eating heaps.




Thats great, keep doing what you are doing if you are making progress.  Squatting once per week is enough torture for me


----------



## Pat (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> Amongst all this discussion there needs to be a recognition of individual tolerance for given foodstuffs.



I'd assume over the 1000's of years the human race has adapted to most or these slow acting poisons, so really they may not be poisonous at all.


----------



## gav (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> Amongst all this discussion there needs to be a recognition of individual tolerance for given foodstuffs.
> 
> My father most days drank a full bottle of full fat cream, chose meat for its fat content, and fried rather than grilled many foods.  He was never overweight, never had any raised cholesterol or cardiovascular disease.




EXACTLY!  Everyone reacts differently, so its hard to say you need x amount of carbs or protein, or eat x amount of this or that.  Some things work great for me, but might cause health problems with the next person.  I bet your father had heaps of energy too.


----------



## Julia (16 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Ahead of us in the supermarket queue yesterday was a grossly obese woman in probably her 40's.  She was just huge.
I couldn't help being fascinated by what she was buying:
10 x 1.25 litre fizzy drinks (all regular variety, none diet)
5 loaves white bread
3 packets of buns with pink icing
2 layer cakes
2 large bags of frozen chips
2 tubs margarine
2 large packs of sausages

No fresh vegetables.  Only fruit was a large bag of bananas (all starch/sugar).


----------



## jonojpsg (17 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Hey isn't this the year of the potato!!  THey're supposed to be wonder food, I read if you eat them with skin on, then they are designed perfectly to give you the right balance of protein and carbs!


----------



## prawn_86 (17 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> Ahead of us in the supermarket queue yesterday was a grossly obese woman in probably her 40's.  She was just huge.
> I couldn't help being fascinated by what she was buying:
> 10 x 1.25 litre fizzy drinks (all regular variety, none diet)
> 5 loaves white bread
> ...




Our supermarket shopping trolley is full of crap like that because we buy all our fresh fruit veg and meats from other places


----------



## pistol72 (17 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Julia ,shopping for a kids birthday party perhaps??


----------



## treefrog (17 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



jonojpsg said:


> Hey isn't this the year of the potato!!  THey're supposed to be wonder food, I read if you eat them with skin on, then they are designed perfectly to give you the right balance of protein and carbs!




its called marketing jono, but to be fair there are some better ones starting to appear - the irish lived on little else for decades so must be good - ummm, scratch that.

the push for the spud is that it is OK as a subsistence food - ie starve or something to eat, but add the white fluffy type to the excess of highly processed carbs we already eat in the west and it is not good


----------



## Julia (17 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



prawn_86 said:


> Our supermarket shopping trolley is full of crap like that because we buy all our fresh fruit veg and meats from other places



Are you serious?  You really eat that stuff in those quantities?


----------



## Dukey (18 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

hey guys - how about white rice?...  is it really that bad?

- The japanese were - maybe still are - the longest lived race in the world for a long time - most of them eat rice with every meal - and the vast majority of it is white rice. they worship the stuff.

Their longevity is declining - and height & weight increasing - now that their diet is becoming more westernised, with more wheat flour and less rice .... Maccas, KFC and all that crapola creeping in. Sad to see young fat japanese kids waddling around.

I also noticed  my digestion was alot healthier  when I lived there and ate rice 2 or 3 times a day.

Of course lots of oily fish and seaweed don't hurt either. They also love sweet potatoes - mostly the orange ones - though the Okinawans have a bright purple fleshed one (ben-imo) that is very sweet and used in icecreams and other deserts and cakes.... probably not so healthy!

-Dukey


----------



## treefrog (18 October 2008)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Dukey said:


> hey guys - how about white rice?...  is it really that bad?
> 
> - The japanese were - maybe still are - the longest lived race in the world for a long time - most of them eat rice with every meal - and the vast majority of it is white rice. they worship the stuff.
> 
> ...




suspect it is a bit like the potato D, eat it as your primary/almost sole source of carbs and its OK, add it to the rest of your high carb intake and its additional bad news.
Yes the okinawans have a reputation for the longest healthy lives and that has been attributed to brown rice but a lengthy study a few years back suggested no, due to their active hard working lives where they put 10 -11 hrs/day in the fields - when they get to eighty they cut back to 7 or 8.
study also found they loved their meat - eating every part of the animal.
report then looked (as you say) the current crop of teens who were downtown almost daily and into the Bigmacs - they didn't look good


----------



## Spongle (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

ok...

Powdered syphilus
gamma rays
your mum
crack
semen
seamen 
dj ****stoppers white labels
old dog ****

yum


----------



## joea (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

I will mention one ...garlic..
I have attempted to grow my own garlic, and have heard that no one has successfully 
grown garlic in our town.
It will grow but not form bulbs.
Why because white garlic imported is treated with chemicals such as chlorine
dioxide or benzayl peroxide. To whiten the product and prevent it from shooting.
Also growth inhibitors, and gamma radiation extend the shelf life.
If I am not successful this year I will purchase a couple of documents from a Australian grower.
I am determined to produce my own. I use no poisons in my garden, but use "wild may" for fruit fly.

Currently I am growing white and red Russian garlic with bulbs from an organic store.
I think the majority of garlic grown in Australia is snapped up by restaurants etc.
joea


----------



## luap77 (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Hi Mate,

A couple of tips for you:

1) Try buying "Australian Garlic" from Woolies. It's $12-22/kg and is actually a hybrid variety (with a French garlic) and is grown in Australia and usually isn't treated. I've grown this for years and always get heads the size of my palm or bigger. It was specially developed for Australia and grows really well here.

2) Choose a spot with full sun and prepare a very rich (compost + fertliser + dolomite + trace elements) free draining soil (very important)

3) Put the seed heads in the fridge crisper or leave outside in a dry shady spot until they all produce green shoots, then separate and plant so the green is above ground. Plant as early as possible (for your climate zone) as needs to be in the vegetative state for as long as possible to produce a good bulb.

4) Feed every week with seaweed emulsion in water

5) Stop feeding later on (bulbling phase) and only give the absolute minimum amount of water at that time

6) When the leaves start dying down, bend them over onto the ground and leave until 80% brown, then pick, shake soil off and hang in an airy place out of sunlight to cure a bit

7) Refer to this document for some excellent information on growing garlic:

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/97709/growing-garlic-in-NSW.pdf

Best wishes,

luap77





joea said:


> I will mention one ...garlic..
> I have attempted to grow my own garlic, and have heard that no one has successfully
> grown garlic in our town.
> It will grow but not form bulbs.
> ...


----------



## joea (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



luap77 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> A couple of tips for you:
> 
> ...




Thank you luap77.
I am in Mossman Nth. Qld. and WOW up here only have the "c**p" left. "END OF THE LINE".
I will read up on what you sent.
joea


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Good thread.  Got any more snippets frog?


----------



## joea (10 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



luap77 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> A couple of tips for you:
> 
> ...




Just as a matter of interest, today I visited WOW, IGA and COLES.
No garlic from Australia.
But garlic from Mexico and China.
joea


----------



## luap77 (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



joea said:


> Just as a matter of interest, today I visited WOW, IGA and COLES.
> No garlic from Australia.
> But garlic from Mexico and China.
> joea





That's no good. I wonder what the issue is? 

I get mine from WOW, though mind you, I haven't bought any for a while since I retain a bunch of heads for my subsequent crops. 

Are there any farmers markets that you can get to? It is sometimes possible to find good varieties at growers markets, though it is worth confirming with the person that it is a French hybrid. Another way is to look online, as I recall a couple of boutique sites where in existence. Also, if you have friends or family around the country, perhaps ask if they could keep an eye out in store and send it over in a post parcel box, etc It shouldn't be a problem to get your hands on some good stock.


----------



## joea (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



luap77 said:


> That's no good. I wonder what the issue is?
> 
> Are there any farmers markets that you can get to? It is sometimes possible to find good varieties at growers markets, though it is worth confirming with the person that it is a French hybrid. Another way is to look online, .




I am aware of where to buy it online, but I must order before it is all accounted for. It appears that all garlic produced in Australia is snapped up quickly.
No producers up North as far as I am aware of. Have to visit the tablelands.
No matter, as I am doing a trial this year, and will get more fair dink-um next year. Have 40 plants going of two species

 thanks for help!. joea


----------



## Julia (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Perhaps take the issue up with the Woolworths store concerned.   My local WOW always has Australian garlic as well as the others available, and this is a regional centre.


----------



## joea (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> Perhaps take the issue up with the Woolworths store concerned.   My local WOW always has Australian garlic as well as the others available, and this is a regional centre.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA

joea


----------



## Julia (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



joea said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA
> 
> joea



What on earth does that have to do with what types of garlic WOW stocks?


----------



## joea (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> What on earth does that have to do with what types of garlic WOW stocks?




we are at the end of the line. The Australian garlic does not make it this far.
Sorry Julia.
joea


----------



## Julia (11 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Oh, I see.  Thanks for explaining.  I lacked the fortitude to listen to the song so missed the rather convoluted reference.  You must be feeling imaginative, joea.


----------



## joea (12 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*



Julia said:


> Oh, I see.  Thanks for explaining.  I lacked the fortitude to listen to the song so missed the rather convoluted reference.  You must be feeling imaginative, joea.




Thank you Julia.
To explain.
When broadband came in we were years behind, then made petitions to get it in my district.
Petrol.. The price has been $1.55 for months. Monday or Tuesday it went down 7 cents, and on 
Wednesday they say prices will rise.
We are that far north, it takes 20 minutes  for an email arrival from Sydney. true story.
We have no traffic lights.

That particular song is a tribute to Roy Orbison, who is signified by the MT rocking chair. 

On contacting WOW. Well I chased them up about "gumbo balls" 3 times, and to solve their problem
they took the sign down.

Very relevant that song to us up North.
Your most Northern poster on the East Coast. joea


----------



## joea (14 July 2012)

*Re: What are the 8 white poisonous foods we eat*

Garlic Prices in Cairns at Johnston Farm Market.

China garlic. white $7.98/kilo
Australia white $39.98/kilo. Quality not worth buying.
As I said "end of the line".
joea


----------



## jukesh (14 July 2012)

milky chocolate items,white raddish,turnip


----------

